# 480/12kv ungrounded delta



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

There is a lot of waste in those transformer sizes...


You are not running any 480V, other than the transformer connections, right? Your service from the utility is their problem, not yours, so if it is 480V corner grounded delta, you are fine. If it is ungrounded delta, you will need to either corner ground it or add the GF monitoring in order to feed the transformer. The 12kV circuit does not need grounding. Your barn would then be an SDS, so you would have a GEC there for making that 480V a corner grounded delta too, or put in a GF monitor there (too). Why all the delta stuff? makes it harder to deal with IMHO.


----------

